# Where to buy a toddler leotard?



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I need a long-sleeved pink leotard for my DD's halloween costume (she'll be 18 months old then), but Target only sells big-girl leotards. Does anyone know where I can find a toddler-sized one?


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Carters & Babies R Us. I'm sure you could find them online too but would have to pay shipping.


----------



## BlissyMama7 (Aug 27, 2008)

You also may be able to just use a long sleeved onsie


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissyMama7* 
You also may be able to just use a long sleeved onsie

Yeah, I thought about that because they had some cute ones at Target. But the snaps would show (which isn't a big deal, I guess), and they don't have that same stretchy, smooth, "ethereal" quality I'm going for. We might end up doing it anyway though, if I can't find something else.

Toddlers must wear something to dance class though, right? There aren't many dance stores in my area -- I'd have to drive pretty far to go to one, but if I happen to be out that way maybe I'll check one out.


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

We found a few at a children's consignment store when my DD went through a must-wear-a-leotard-ever-day phase. I think a lot of people consign or donate them since it seems like every toddler has to have a leotard at some point







They had lots of used ballet shoes and tutus too.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

FYI - I am a ballet teacher.

I got my daughter a leotard for a Christmas photo last year from a dancewear store. I just got the cheapo nylon kind and it fit her (she was 18 months).

A dance store should have something that would fit your daughter, but I would call in advance to see what their smallest size is. They will also be more expensive. I have actually seen more tiny ballet leotards at stores like H&M, Walmart etc. They often have some sequins etc. on them. My DD has one that would easily fit a one year old.

Good Luck!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shannie77* 
FYI - I am a ballet teacher.

I got my daughter a leotard for a Christmas photo last year from a dancewear store. I just got the cheapo nylon kind and it fit her (she was 18 months).

A dance store should have something that would fit your daughter, but I would call in advance to see what their smallest size is. They will also be more expensive. I have actually seen more tiny ballet leotards at stores like H&M, Walmart etc. They often have some sequins etc. on them. My DD has one that would easily fit a one year old.

Good Luck!

I'll check Walmart and H&M -- thanks! I bought ballet gear at a dancewear store several years ago when I took a dance class, but I can't for the life of me remember where it was, and I'm having no luck online -- all my searches are just turning up dance studios rather than dancewear stores. Maybe I can call a local studio and ask them to direct me somewhere.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I'll check Walmart and H&M -- thanks! I bought ballet gear at a dancewear store several years ago when I took a dance class, but I can't for the life of me remember where it was, and I'm having no luck online -- all my searches are just turning up dance studios rather than dancewear stores. Maybe I can call a local studio and ask them to direct me somewhere.

Thanks for all your help!









Actually that is a great idea. Most dance studios would be happy to give you some info. Just a thought... a lot of them don't have office staff in during the day so try calling 4-9pm.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shannie77* 
Actually that is a great idea. Most dance studios would be happy to give you some info. Just a thought... a lot of them don't have office staff in during the day so try calling 4-9pm.









Thanks for the tip! Yes, I tried calling around right after I made that post (around 10am) and got only machines. I'll try again this evening.


----------



## Dominic99 (Jun 15, 2010)

I generally get all my leotards from http://www.dancedirect.com/uk/Produc...dren-camisole/

Just try this.Hope this will serve your purpose..

buy children leotards


----------

